# The Super Blackhawk is one of my favorites..........



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Some of my Super Blackhawks..









My .44s










And some .45s. The stag gripped one was a Bisley originally..

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nice guns. Guess they were pricey?


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I'm blackhawkless at the moment. I've had a few over the years, all new models. I intend to replenish with three-screw models.......


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

as always a nice group there bob. am torn though, wanting to go into cas, not sure if i am gonna get a black hawk or vaquero. i doubt it will be a sbh yet, although one would compliment my srh nicely. 

:smt017 hmmm what to do.... what to do...

danny


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Nice collection. My opine is the Super BlackHawk is the only 44 Mag I want to shoot a lot with full loads. The SBH is a a super handgun. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------

